# Jim Henson's Creature Shop



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Did anyone catch this reality/elimination puppet creation show?
it aired a year or 2 ago but is worth checking out.

i liked seeing how the puppets were made, great pro info.

here's a behind the scenes clip


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you had some basic skills to start with that allowed you do understand and follow along you could pick up a little here and there. But to start from scratch, with no skills , there was not much explaination or how-to info. But still I think it was worth watching if for just the reviews of the work at the end. Not as much "drama" as Face off.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe some of us did watch this. I know I did. Interesting to watch. But like Bone Dancer said, they didn't show much how to. A lot of foam carving.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We watched it as well when it aired. It wasn't meant to be a how-to show - more of an extended interview of all candidates to see which person would be hired. Personally, I like FaceOff better.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

I watched it and thought it was cool. I agree with above... not really a "how to do it"... but more what can be done with the interpersonal dynamics.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i realize it wasn't a how-to but i learned about eye mech's, puppet building, full body rigs, also practical lessons about actors in suits & mobility, overheating.

i ignored alot of the dialogue and focused on what they were doing, what was in the room.
equipment, supplies, techniques, much to observe in every episode.

plus hearing free advice from any of henson's people is a bonus.


----------

